# withdrawing visa application at any stage



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Friends,
I have following questions w.r.t withdrawing visa application at any stage
1)Can we withdraw visa application at any stage ? 
2)Are all the visa fees get reimbursed by DIAC after the withdrawal ?
3)Can I withdraw one subclass application and lodge another type of subclass application at the same time ? e.g.Can I withdraw 475 application and lodge 175 at the around the same time?

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you can withdraw at any time the fee is not refunded, you can withdraw one subclass and apply for another.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

I was hoping atleast partial fee will be refunded if I withdraw before CO is assigned ...
If I get 475 , can I still apply 175 ?



anj1976 said:


> yes you can withdraw at any time the fee is not refunded, you can withdraw one subclass and apply for another.


----------

